# Surfs Up



## Harbinger (Apr 22, 2014)

Just finisihed watching this, thought it was pretty awesome, way better than i thought it would be. When it initially came out i just passed it off as some straight to dvd knock off of Happy feet which came out around the same time i think. But it was fucking awesome, i usually hate Shia la-twat but he wasnt irritating as fuck in this. And i kinda nerdgasmed when Jeff Bridges showed up who i had no idea was in this.


----------



## Hjoldir-Hildwulf (Apr 22, 2014)

Jeff Bridges FTW!


----------

